# Search function not working?



## Ty1on (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm getting an error message when trying to search.  New Posts works fine.  Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 10, 2016)

was just able to do a test search, what is the error?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 10, 2016)

What device are you trying to search on? My PC works fine, but I have never been able to use the search function in TUG on my Kindle tablet.

Jim


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 10, 2016)

for tablets, here is the direct link to the bbs search

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 10, 2016)

The tugbbs.com page isn’t working

tugbbs.com is currently unable to handle this request.
HTTP ERROR 500

Chrome on two PCs at two different IPs, IE on one of them.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 10, 2016)

what is the address of the page that gives you that error?


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 10, 2016)

TUGBrian said:


> for tablets, here is the direct link to the bbs search
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/search.php



I tried a different search term and that one worked.  "Dolphins Cove" returns results, "Use Year" errors.

Edit:  "change use year" works.  Maybe has something to do with search terms too broad?

"use year" in quotes works


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 11, 2016)

can always use the google search page as well as a backup

http://search.tug2.net


----------

